

Hack-night brings a search engine for Facebook  - itayadam
http://itayadam.posterous.com/this-is-a-hacknight-story-diggerrcom-a-search

======
poweratom
Funny. I'd just talked to a friend about the need for such platform.
Unfortunately when I tried it (just now actually), the app failed to return
any results for me (for strings I know for a fact exists on my feed). But no
worries. Keep hacking. And I wish you success at this because I WILL use it!
And I wish FB would just remove this friction so that we wouldn't have to even
think about this!

